# Used Stag Arms Model 2T What Would You Pay?



## jcsandals (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi there,

My buddy has decided to sell his Stag Arms Model 2T and I jumped at the opportunity. It's about a year and a half old only about 500 rounds shot through it. He isn't as anal about weapons maintenence as I am though. He tends to only do a true clean rarely, but he always runs a bunch of CLP through everything so I am fairly confident that no damage has occurred in the barrel from neglect - still I would have done a full clean after every shoot, but maybe that's just me.

Anyway, It's nice and looks to be in great shape. So now.... What should I offer for it you think? I am a total newb when it comes to re-sell values of weapons and I don't want to throw down too much, but I don't want to cheat him either. If anyone could give me some insight on what approximate and fair offer would be. Right now I'm thinking the $800 to $850 range... Thanks for any help you can give me.

The rifle goes for around $1000.00 online give or take.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

$900


----------

